# 14 days from when? (on preorders)



## Brian G (Jun 26, 2012)

When does the period of your 14 day return no questions asked start on a pre-order? When fedex picks it up from them? or when I get it from fedex?


----------



## SySerror (Jan 5, 2012)

14 days from when you receive your device.


----------



## Brian G (Jun 26, 2012)

Thank you!


----------

